# Vacuum Pump Oil - substitute



## lifestooshort81

Hi Guys, 

I bought an electric HVAC vacuum pump a few months back and haven't any real reason to use it. It came without oil so it's just been sitting on the shelf and I completely forgot to buy a quart. Now I'm in a jamb. I want to use the pump later today and or tomorrow morning to bleed the brakes on my work truck. I'm not using it to pull a vacuum on a refrigeration system. 

Is there a viable substitute I can purchase locally that will get me through the evening? I just don't have time to make it to a supply house before they close (they're all relatively far from me and close at 5 pm). I don't get done work today until 5. 

Anyway, I had done some research a while back and read somewhere that I can use straight 30 weight non-detergent motor oil. I understand that vacuum pump oil has something to do with filtration which is why it's important to use the right stuff but once I bleed the brakes I have no problem getting the right stuff and changing the oil. 

SO my question is can I use a substitute oil and where the heck can I get it? I'm stuck with shopping at Home Depot, Lowes (which I doubt either would carry anything I'd need) Advance Auto Parts, Pep Boys, Walmart or Autozone. I'm more concerned right now with not burning out the pump or ruining the pump beyond use for refrigeration work when I need it. 

I'm only stating this because someone might ask how I plan to use the pump... I have a large glass jar with an in and out port. The in has a "dip tube" that goes to the bottom. The out will hook to the pump to create vacuum and the in hose will attach to the brake bleeder screw. Thus allowing me to suck brake fluid into the jar and not accidently suck any into the pump. 

Thanks for the input, 
Al C


----------



## DuMass

I not sure about a viable substitute that won’t damage the pump, but I'm kind of surprised your local auto parts store doesn't stock vac pump oil for AC service work on vehicles. I know the AutoZone and NAPA around here have it on the shelf. I think it was the Mastercool brand.


----------



## lifestooshort81

DuMass said:


> I not sure about a viable substitute that won’t damage the pump, but I'm kind of surprised your local auto parts store doesn't stock vac pump oil for AC service work on vehicles. I know the AutoZone and NAPA around here have it on the shelf. I think it was the Mastercool brand.



None of the local chains around here carry anything "exotic" and by exotic I mean for special use only like vaccum pump oil. At least I haven't found them to have it. 

Just for fun I did call a mom & pop auto parts store down the street and they had it! It was $20 for a quart which is $8 more than grainger wanted but nonetheless I have it now, I supported local business and in reality by time I drove all the way out the Grainger I'd be out that in fuel....or something like that. 

Anyway, I did manage to get the right stuff. Now lets see if my little pump will be able to bleed my brakes (yea I know, wrong forum for Hydraulic Brakes...ha-ha)


----------



## beenthere

So did it work.


----------



## TXACguy

lifestooshort81 said:


> Anyway, I did manage to get the right stuff. Now lets see if my little pump will be able to bleed my brakes (yea I know, wrong forum for Hydraulic Brakes...ha-ha)


Sound like you are using an Appion Tez8. Expensive pump. don't substitute.

BTW, If I caught one of my guys bleeding brakes with my VPump, he is FIRED! 

Good Luck!


----------



## lifestooshort81

I haven't had a chance to use it yet. 

However I did build a fancy schmancy "stand" / base for it. I always end up knocking over the bottle so I had to make something to keep the bottle upright. Then...I went a little overboard laminating the unit with some left-over Formica scraps. Added a harbor freight vacuum gauge (more for my own personal reference than anything) and viola. Pretty professional looking if ya ask me!


----------



## beecool

*late*

3GS compressor oil is the same but you can only get it at HVAC supply house


----------

